# Aftermarket Stereo in E60 ?



## 04R1Belgium (Jul 15, 2004)

Hello all,

First post here... I have an E60 on order, and I want to install a Pioneer AVIC-X1 GPS unit in the car. This is a total Audio/Video/GPS unit in 1 DIN format head unit.

The problem is that with the ^#%^#^ integrated dash design, I do not see how this can be mounted. :dunno: 

Can you install an aftermarket DIN format head unit in the new E60, or are we doomed to use the crappy BMW audio for ever ?  HAs anybody done this ?

Any tips or pointers appreciated. I have lots of subs/amps/speakers/... waiting to be installed, so if I can not do it in the new E60, I'll have to look to Mercedes. I will not waste my time listening to the stupid factory sound system.

Thanks !


----------



## bimmerman530 (Apr 5, 2004)

Then try listening to the BEST engine in the world? I used to think like you before I actually started driving E60, now I only listen to the engine and for me - it is the best sound system in the world! :thumbup:



04R1Belgium said:


> Hello all,
> 
> First post here... I have an E60 on order, and I want to install a Pioneer AVIC-X1 GPS unit in the car. This is a total Audio/Video/GPS unit in 1 DIN format head unit.
> 
> ...


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

With all the integrated stuff in that car there's no way I'd even try that. I have done an amp, speakers and sub in my E39, but not until someone else did it first.  I retained the factory stereo since I have navigation and it's all integrated together, but swapping out the amp was relatively easy to do - I just tapped into the connections in the trunk since the system has an outboard amp from the factory.

You have more than the dash to worry about here IMO. I also wonder if Benz would be any different, not familiar with their cars from the inside.

Engine music is good too!


----------



## mrogers (Mar 2, 2004)

Just reading this topic title made me laugh...I've never imagined 'aftermarket stereo' and 'E60' in the same sentence...LOL, I'm afraid you're SOL. In fact, with any modern car in that luxury range, I don't think you'll be able to replace the stock "head unit", since there aren't really head units anymore, even in Audi's.


----------



## bigredexpy (Dec 2, 2003)

If you wants nice sound then buy a Lexus.
If want an awesome car them buy a BMW. The 545 rumble is sweet music to my
ears. :thumbup:


----------



## emPoWaH (Dec 26, 2002)

If 525D means *diesel*, then your best bet is listening to the stereo... :eeps:


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

emPoWaH said:


> If 525D means *diesel*, then your best bet is listening to the stereo... :eeps:


You obviously have never heard a BMW diesel six then


----------



## CapeBimmer (Mar 16, 2002)

Turn down the music and enjoy the ride


----------



## heezyo2o (Mar 23, 2004)

Aftermarket speakers, subs and amps should not be too hard of a problem, but not sure if you can put in a headunit.

Are you guys really happy with the sound of the 545? The engine has great power, but sound wise, I think it's rather subdued.


----------



## heezyo2o (Mar 23, 2004)

I went to a car show a week or two ago and I saw this guy with an ACS e60. Didn't get the chance to talk to him much as he was on his way out, but he somewhat did away with Idrive. 

He was pointing what I think was an Alpine remote at the Idrive screen to control his audio. Not sure if he is on this board, but I've seen him on other BMW boards.


----------

